# Green Car Repts Review Notes some Differences between U.S. and European Cruze TD



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

This is one of the more comprehensive reviews I've seen so far. I thought this passage was helpful in describing some of the changes made for the U.S. market:



> Many diesel fans have asked, “Why can’t carmakers bring over the diesels they sell in Europe?” The large number of unique components that Chevrolet developed for the U.S. version of its 2.0-liter diesel engine highlights just how different the two markets are.The U.S. version of the engine required many redesigned components to meet tougher U.S. emissions standards and the much greater temperature extremes found on the North American continent.
> 
> Just a few of the components included a new exhaust manifold, different exhaust-gas recirculation, ceramic glow plugs and an optional oil-pan heater for cold starting, a new timing belt and tensioner system, and numerous additional sensors in the exhaust system.
> 
> Chevrolet engineers also remapped the first three gears of the automatic transmission to provide smoother shifts and more seamless power delivery for North American drivers less accustomed to obvious and abrupt gear changes than their European counterparts.


Personally I think die-hard diesel fans would be fine with "Euro-style" diesels, but I can see GM's point also in trying to reach a larger market. 

FULL ARTICLE: 2014 Chevrolet Cruze Diesel: First Drive (Page 2)


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I think the comment "Chevrolet engineers also remapped the first three gears of the automatic transmission to provide smoother shifts ..." explains the 2011 Cruze Automatic shifting. The Cruze, in it's current form, had been running around the rest of the world for two years and when GM brought it to the US they didn't consider the differences in driver expectations. This may also explain why we don't see nearly as many reports of hard shifting from non US/Canadian members here - they don't expect glass smooth shifting.


----------

